# CE-Kennzeichnung und Logo



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi,
eine Gute Frage,
wenn ich baue kleine steuerung für kleine Maschine mit Logo von Siemens - bekommt man diese kleine Anlage CE-Kennzeichnung mit Logo Steuerung ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Paule (1 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> eine Gute Frage,
> wenn ich baue kleine steuerung für kleine Maschine mit Logo von Siemens - bekommt man diese kleine Anlage CE-Kennzeichnung mit Logo Steuerung ?
> 
> gruß waldy


Natürlich!
Wenn du sie allerdings zu dir nach Hause schickst, da kenne ich mich mit der Rechtslage nicht so aus.


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
weil ich habe zwei verschiedene Meinungen schon gehört  habe.
Einer sagte, das Logo Normaleweise gehört nicht zum Sichere Steuerung wie CPU300 - und deswegen Normaleweise als Sichere Steuerung mit Logo gehört nicht zum in Industrie.
gruß waldy


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Oktober 2010)

Sichere Steuerung...
Du hast doch echt einen knall...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Paule (1 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> weil ich habe zwei verschiedene Meinungen schon gehört habe.
> Einer sagte, das Logo Normaleweise gehört nicht zum Sichere Steuerung wie CPU300 - und deswegen Normaleweise als Sichere Steuerung mit Logo gehört nicht zum in Industrie.


CE hat erst mal nichts mit einer sicheren Steuerung zu tun, sondern ob du alle relevanten Normen angewandt hast und die Bedienungsanleitung sowie die Herstellererklärung konform ist.


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi,
dann andere Formulierung - gehört Logo Steuerung zum Industrie gebiet ?

Kann man ohne Gedanken in Industrie Anlagen / Maschienen rein in Steuerug Schrank Logo einbauen lassen ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Paule (1 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann andere Formulierung - gehört Logo Steuerung zum Industrie gebiet ?


Nein, du kannst damit auch dein Plumpsklo steuern.


waldy schrieb:


> Kann man ohne Gedanken in Industrie Anlagen / Maschienen rein in Steuerug Schrank Logo einbauen lassen ?


Ohne Gedanken geht wohl gar nichts.
Industrie Anlagen ohne CE geht auch nicht, ob mit oder ohne Logo oder Lego, was auch immer.


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi,
und was ist damit, das in viele Firmen sind viele Schränke mit Logo eingebaut ?

waldy


----------



## Mordor_FRI (1 Oktober 2010)

*Logo! Logo?*

Eine LOGO ist eine primitive form einer SPS.
Wenn du an deiner Maschine einen Pumpensumpf oder etwas ähnlich banales ansteuern wilst gerne. Alles höherwertige würde ich keine LOGO! einbauen.
Ob CE oder nicht, entscheidend sind hier die Maschinenrichtlinien
(DIN EN ??? Hab ich nicht im Kopf). Was da drin steht muss eingehalten werden.



> Zitat von Paule
> Nein, du kannst damit auch dein Plumpsklo steuern.


Die Spülung, das Licht oder das besetzt Zeichen ?


----------



## Blockmove (1 Oktober 2010)

CE bzw. die Maschinenrichtlinie schreibt dir nicht vor, welche Steuerung du einbauen darfst. Du musst aber den Nachweis bringen, dass die Maschine als Gesamtes sicher ist. Dies erfordert eine Risiko- / Gefährdungsanalyse, Festlegung des erforderlichen Performancelevels usw.
Waldy alleine, dass du schon die Frage nach Einsatz der Logo in dieser Art stellst, zeigt mir, dass du nicht in der Lage bist bzw. das nötige KnowHow hast eine Konformitätserklärung zu erstellen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Mordor_FRI (1 Oktober 2010)

@ Blockmove

Das wollte ich damit sagen, die Steuerung ist egal aber die Maschine muß mit der Steuerung die Anforderungen erfüllen
Oder habe ich dei DIN nicht verstanden (Wir sind keine Maschinenbauer)


----------



## jabba (1 Oktober 2010)

So ne kack Frage kann auch wieder nur von einem kommen .

Also im Prinzip ist das meiste falsch.

Zuerst einmal gibt es überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen eine Logo, einer Schützsteuerung und einer S7-300. Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, das ich mit einer Schützsteuern unter umständen schon sicher bin und beim Einsatz einer Logo oder S7-300 eventuell nicht mehr (hängt von der Beschaltung und Ausführung ab)
Die Steuerung muß unabhängig davon der Niederspannungsrichtlinie entsprechen, erst dann darf die Steuerung ein CE erhalten (Weitere wie EMV-Richtlinie mal ausgenommen)

Falls das Ding dann noch unter den begriff Maschine fällt , ist die Gesamtheit der Maschinenrichtlinie zu entsprechen und die "Maschine" erhält ein CE Zeichen.

@Paule den Begriff Industrieanlage gibts dabei auch nicht.

Wenn man es streng nimmt und man baut sich selber was zu Hause ist man Hersteller und Inverkehrbringer.

Die Frage ist nun, ob Waldy nur den Schaltschrank baut ?
Wenn er nur den Schrank für eine Maschine baut, muß dieser mindestens der Niederspannungsrichtlinie entsprechen und ein CE-Zeichen erhalten. Er muß bei der Dokumentation aber keine CE-Erklärung mitliefern, diese aber erstellen.
Bei der Lieferung von Schränken seit in Kraft treten der neuen Richtlinie ist ein neues nicht zu unterschätzendes Problem entstanden. Wer berechnet die Anlage , validiert, denn der Schaltschrank mit seinen Sicherheitsrelaventen Bauteilen gehört in die Berechnung, die allerding erst mal nur der Maschinenbauer ausführen muß.
Wenn man da weiter blauäugig seine Sachen liefert, steht mit mit einem Bein im Bau.


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

> Waldy alleine, dass du schon die Frage nach Einsatz der Logo in dieser Art stellst, zeigt mir, dass du nicht in der Lage bist bzw. das nötige KnowHow hast eine Konformitätserklärung zu erstellen.


 - sehr Gute Bemerkung.

Wann habe ich auch die Schaltschränke mit Logo angeschaut udn habe es gesagt, das Logo gehört Normaleweise nciht zum Steuerung für kleine Maschiene / Steuerung - mir hat auhc dagegen gerfagt, wo steht das, das Logo darf man nicht in Betrieb in Schaltschränke für Steuerung einbauen lassen ?

Das war Gute Frage.

Anderesfalls , in während meine Weiterbildung , unsere Lehrer sagte - Logo Normaleweise darf man nicht in Schaltschrank für Betriebsmessige Zwecke einbauen lassen.

Jetzt die Frage  -kann man oder nicht Logo in Schaltschrank steuerung einbauen lassen ( kleine Maschiene oder Groß ) - wichtig das an diese Maschiene Arbeiten Leute dran ( z.B. kleine Pressmaschine ) .



gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,

hier eine allgemeine Siemens-Info dazu (Europäische Maschinenrichtlinie – einfach umgesetzt):

https://www.automation.siemens.com/cd-static/material/info/e20001-a230-m103-v1.pdf


----------



## Proxy (1 Oktober 2010)

So mal für alle die nicht lesen können bzw. wollen.



> LOGO! trägt das CE-Kennzeichen, erfüllt die Normen IEC 60730-1 und IEC 61131-2 und ist funkentstört nach EN 55011, Grenzwertklasse B.





> Das kann LOGO!
> 
> Mit LOGO! lösen Sie Aufgaben in der Haus- und Installationstechnik, z.B. Treppenhausbeleuchtung, Außenlicht, Markisen, Rolladen, Schaufensterbeleuchtung usw., sowie im Schaltschrankbau und im Maschinen- und Apparatebau, z.B. Torsteuerungen, Lüftungsanlagen und Brauchwasserpumpen.
> 
> ...



Nachzulesen in http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=36051989&caller=view

CE bedeutet:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Kennzeichnung


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

hier gibt es eine Diskussion bezüglich Logo und Schutztür:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19118


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

> und im Maschinen- und Apparatebau, z.B. Torsteuerungen, Lüftungsanlagen und Brauchwasserpumpen.


- da kann man z.B. auch nur eine Schalter "Ein" -"Aus" einbauen lassen .

Letzte Frage:

ich meine kleine Pressmaschiene mit UmgebungsThemperatur ca. 50 Grad plus - erfüllt die Normen Logo auch ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Proxy (1 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> da kann man z.B. auch nur eine Schalter "Ein" -"Aus" einbauen lassen .
> 
> gruß waldy





Du kannst auch mit dem Auto gegen die Wand fahren, vieles ist möglich.

-> WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL!!!!
Benutzerhandbuch-Technische Daten da steht alles drin was man wissen muss über die Steuerung


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi,
habe Links von Gerhard durchgelesen, eigentlcih da steht:



> Also eine Sicherheitsfunktion und die darf man sicherlich nicht mit einer LOGO ausführen.


 - irgendwie für mich kling wie "NEIN" .

gruß waldy


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe Links von Gerhard durchgelesen, eigentlcih da steht:
> 
> - irgendwie für mich kling wie "NEIN" .
> ...



Also wenn das in den ganzen Jahren, die Du hier herumtrollst noch nicht angekommen ist... 
Jetzt ist die sache zumindest für mich klar, er ist ein Troll. 
So doof kann man sich doch garnicht anstellen. 

Gruß
Timo

Und NEIN! ich habe KEINEN Praktikumsplatz zu vergeben!


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

Hi Uni,
bei die Leute wie du - habe ich keine Vertrauen mehr, deswegen bzw Praktikum mache ich bei dir nicht mer.

Und ich vertraue meine Lehrer auch gut an, und wenn Lehrer hat uns was sowas gesagt und hier was anderes - dann muss ich jetz ein bischen mir üüüüberlegen.

gruß waldy


----------



## Befree (1 Oktober 2010)

ja Waldy,

du hast vollkommen recht. man darf eine Logo nicht einfach in eine kleine Presse einbauen. Ist ja logisch das man da kein CE bekommt.

Bau am Besten eine S7-400 ein. Die ist dann sicherer.

Für die Visualisierung würde ich ein 19 Zoll Multipanel nehmen.

Und am besten lässt du die SPS und das Panel via OPC Server kommunizieren das auch alles CE erfüllt.

MFG

ein lachender Befree


----------



## Bender25 (1 Oktober 2010)

Befree schrieb:


> ja Waldy,
> 
> du hast vollkommen recht. man darf eine Logo nicht einfach in eine kleine Presse einbauen. Ist ja logisch das man da kein CE bekommt.
> 
> ...


 
Also wenn schon Nägel mit Köpfe dann doch lieber die paar Kröten noch für eine F-Steuerung bzw. wenn man noch Ausfallsicherheit dazu rechnet eine 400FH!

Dieser Thread mutiert zu meinem Lieblingsthread


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

> ein lachender Befree


 - du kannst dich auslachen, so lange wie du willst.
Bis ( besser nicht ) ein Ufall passiert , und dann Versicherung schaut in Schrank nach und frag - warum NotausTaster ist ohne Sichercheitschutz Relais eingebaut wurde?

Versicherung wird so viele Argumenten Suchen - damit Bezahlung von Versicherung vermeidet wird.

Dann die sagen, diesen XXXX Mann hat schiesse gebaut und er ist dafür verantwortlich.

Dann würde ich gerne an dich anscheuen, wie würdest du schwitzten.

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2010)

So waldy du darfst dein Logo ruhig verbauen,
auch in Pressen oder andere Einrichtungen die
beißen, nur Sicherheitsrelervante Sachen sollten
mit endsprechenden Schaltgeräten oder 
Steuerungen durchgeführt werden. Wenn du
dann das ganze auch noch richtig durchführst,
besteht die Möglichkeit dieses ganze CE konform
zu bekommen. Nur für dich wird das noch ein
langer weg.......sehr,sehr lang.


----------



## jabba (1 Oktober 2010)

Pass mal auf Waldy,
kannst du wenigstens dein Problem mal ausformulieren, in deiner Sprachversion würde das schon reichen.
Permament wiederspricht du dir und vergleichst hier "Äpfel" mit "Birnen".

Du hast gefragt ob man eine Logo verwenden darf, und ganz klar kann man hier sagen JA. Wenn du aber sicherheitsrelevante Funktionen über die Logo schalten willst, mußt  deine Gefährdungsanalyse auswerten ob und wie das zulässig ist. Bis zu einem bestimmten Pl gibt es kein Problem mit der Logo, ab eine bestimmten Stufe käme es auf die Schaltung an.

Man kann also durchaus die Logo einsetzen, aber niemals als Not-Halt oder Sicherheitesrelais. Da wird wieder etwas verwechselt. Was hat die Logo mit dem Sicherheitsrelais zu tun ? gar nix. In deine Anlage gehört (falls erforderliche) ein Sicherheitsrelais die die Sicherheit der Anlage herstellt und eine Logo die die Funktion der Anlage herstellt.


----------



## Proxy (1 Oktober 2010)

Stimmt wir sollten ihn nicht verarschen. Nützliche Tipps wären besser wie z.B. die Russen damals hatten eine gute Idee nach Tschernobyl, vielleicht hilft die ja hier auch. 
Bau die Anlage und wenn du fertig bist nimmst einen Zementmischer und mauerst die Anlage ein, würde ich wenn ich sowas hier lese für alle deine Anlagen empfehlen.


----------



## waldy (1 Oktober 2010)

> Man kann also durchaus die Logo einsetzen, aber niemals als Not-Halt oder Sicherheitesrelais.


 - mit Not-Aus uns Sicherheitsrelais - das war beispiel, als Vergleich zwischen Logo und CPU .

So, schade das meine Schule ist schon vorbei, sonst ich könnte meine Leherer genau nachfragen .

Weil Sie haben gesagt " JA " und Lehrer sagte " Nein " .




> Nur für dich wird das noch ein
> langer weg.......sehr,sehr lang.


 - Helmut, ich hoffe, das meine Leben ist auch sehr Lang und ich schaffe noch das 

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (2 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - mit Not-Aus uns Sicherheitsrelais - das war beispiel, als Vergleich zwischen Logo und CPU .


Bezüglich deinen Lehrer, der hat entweder Müll erzählt, oder, was wahrscheinlicher ist, du hast seine Ausführungen Missverstanden.

Not-Aus und oder Sicherheitsfunktionen darf man entsprechend den Ausführungen von LL ( http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=284278&postcount=26 ) mit einer Logo genau so wenig wie mit einer S7-200, S7-300, S7-400, realisieren.

Jetzt kommt aber ein entscheidender Unterschied:
Sowohl die S7-300 als auch die S7-400 gibt es in sicheren Ausführungen, zu erkennen am "F" im Typenkürzel, z.B. 315F-2PN/DP,
hier kann in Verbindung mit sicheren EA-Modulen ein Sicherheitsprogramm hinterlegt werden,
welches dann mehr oder weniger die komplette Palette an Sicherheitsfunktionen abdecken kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi Uni,
> bei die Leute wie du - habe ich keine Vertrauen mehr, deswegen bzw Praktikum mache ich bei dir nicht mer.
> 
> Und ich vertraue meine Lehrer auch gut an, und wenn Lehrer hat uns was sowas gesagt und hier was anderes - dann muss ich jetz ein bischen mir üüüüberlegen.
> ...



Geändert von waldy (Gestern um 14:34 Uhr)

Was sollen eigentlich immer diese Änderungen?
Noch mehr Verwirrung stiften, wie du das eh schon tust? 
Und DANKE dafür, dass du kein Praktikum bei mir machen willst! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2010)

Jep, die häufigen nachträglichen Beitrags-Änderungen von waldy sind mir auch schon sauer aufgestoßen.
Es ist ja nicht so, daß er nur Rechtschreib- und Tippfehler beseitigt. Nein, er ändert ja komplett seine Aussagen. 
Wenn man waldy antwortet, dann ist man eigentlich immer gezwungen, seinen kompletten Beitrag in der 
derzeitigen Version zu zitieren, damit andere Leser eine halbe Stunde später die Antwort verstehen.

Aber gute Idee: das werde ich gleich mal in den Forums-Verbesserungs-Thread rübertragen.

Harald


----------



## waldy (5 Oktober 2010)

> Was sollen eigentlich immer diese Änderungen?


 - ich würde es sos sagen, das änderung machst du selber .
Erst mal Paktikum versprochen, dann biaschen überlegen - und am Ende  du hast "nein " gesagt" .

Wie muss man das verstehen ?

Kannst du Überhaupt was Programmieren , das deine Pogrammen laufen am Ende überhaupt Richtig ?

waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - ich würde es sos sagen, das änderung machst du selber .
> Erst mal Paktikum versprochen, dann biaschen überlegen - und am Ende du hast "nein " gesagt" .
> 
> Wie muss man das verstehen ?
> ...


 

Waldy wenn du schon Zitate einfügst, nenne bitte auch den Autor



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Was sollen eigentlich immer diese Änderungen?


----------



## Markus Rupp (5 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *waldy*
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir das ganze jetzt über mehrere Tage angesehen, und mir stellst sich zur Zeit nur noch eine Frage!

Gibt es wirklich Menschen die das hier noch Ernst nehmen????

Über sinnlose CE-Konfirmitätserklärung mit Logo-Steuerungen im industriellen Automationsbereich (wo man nicht die Steuerung sondern das Gesamtgebilde erklärt) bis hin zu Beleidigung, Job-Bettelein und so weiter!

Ich bin der Meinung sowas gehört einfach ignoriert und in die Abteilung Spam & Trash


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2010)

Rupp schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das ganze jetzt über mehrere Tage angesehen, und mir stellst sich zur Zeit nur noch eine Frage!
> 
> Gibt es wirklich Menschen die das hier noch Ernst nehmen????
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rupp,
wir nehmen doch (erstmal) jeden Ernst, das ist doch das schöne an den Forum


----------



## Markus Rupp (5 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Rupp,
> wir nehmen doch (erstmal) jeden Ernst, das ist doch das schöne an den Forum



Ja das stimmt, aber nach gut 1,5 Wochen hänselein sollte man seine eigenen Nerven mal zumindest kurzfristig schonen


----------



## waldy (5 Oktober 2010)

@Rupp


> Ja das stimmt, aber nach gut 1,5 Wochen hänselein sollte man seine eigenen Nerven mal zumindest kurzfristig schonen


 - Anfänger! 
Die Leute lesen schon hier seit 7 jahren meine Beträge und bis jetzt haben noch überlebt!
gruß waldy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> @Rupp
> - Anfänger!
> Die Leute lesen schon hier seit 7 jahren meine Beträge und bis jetzt haben noch überlebt!
> gruß waldy



Hach, überlebt ist nun wirklich untertrieben. Du bist 
sogar für *Gesundheit* der Forum-Leser förderlich.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Oktober 2010)

Rupp schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das ganze jetzt über mehrere Tage angesehen, und mir stellst sich zur Zeit nur noch eine Frage!



... bekommt waldy nun bei Dir einen Praktikumsplatz oder nicht?


----------



## Air-Wastl (5 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> @Rupp
> - Anfänger!
> Die Leute lesen schon hier seit 7 jahren meine Beträge und bis jetzt haben noch überlebt!
> gruß waldy



Seit 7 Jahren???? Und dann kommt noch so ein Dünnsch.... von dir?
In so einer Zeitspanne sollte man meinen das jemand der wirklich
was werden will auch vorran kommt.

Ich hab mir mal das Topic heute ganz reingezogen und ich muss
sagen das ist echt hart...

Andere programmieren dir nach so einer Zeit eine ganze Produktionsstraße hin.
Du solltest dir mal überlegen ob das hier das richtige für dich ist.


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Oktober 2010)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Seit 7 Jahren???? Und dann kommt noch so ein Dünnsch.... von dir?


 

Also ich muss doch sehr bitten... Es gibt Vereine, da werden die Maskottchen nicht mal halb so sehr beschimpft... Und wir wissen alle, dass selbstgebrannter Kartoffelschnaps nicht ganz ungefährlich und ziemlich synapsenunfreundlich ist. Da kann es dann auch schonmal vorkommen, dass aus einem Straßenbauer ein Programmierer werden möchte. Es soll schon Maurer gegeben haben, die selbiges probieren. 
*vde*

Gruß,

dia


----------



## waldy (5 Oktober 2010)

> Andere programmieren dir nach so einer Zeit eine ganze Produktionsstraße hin.


 - das ist gaz kleine Teil , davon, wer bekommt Ausbildung. Und was ist mit andere Teil von Programmierer?

Andere großere Teil , wer hat keine Stelle gefunden ( es wäre Super gewesen, wenn für jede Programmierer würde Quote auf Arbeitsplatz gewesen sein)  muss sich in andere Bereich realisieren - das weiss ich schon, muss man mir hier keine Märchen erzählen.

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (5 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> - das ist gaz kleine Teil , davon, wer bekommt Ausbildung. Und was ist mit andere Teil von Programmierer?
> 
> Andere großere Teil , wer hat keine Stelle gefunden ( es wäre Super gewesen, wenn für jede Programmierer würde Quote auf Arbeitsplatz gewesen sein)  muss sich in andere Bereich realisieren - das weiss ich schon, muss man mir hier keine Märchen erzählen.
> 
> gruß waldy



Wie so oft, habe ich nicht die geringste Ahnung, was mir obige, sinnfreie Aneinanderreihung von Wörtern sagen sollte ...


----------



## vierlagig (5 Oktober 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Wie so oft, habe ich nicht die geringste Ahnung, was mir obige, sinnfreie Aneinanderreihung von Wörtern sagen sollte ...



waldy beschwert sich darüber, dass er keine möglichkeit gefunden hat sein fundiertes wissen in der praxis zu erproben und zu erweitern ... andere dürfen sowas, nur er nicht... nicht mehr, nicht weniger sagt diese aneinandereihung von buchstaben ... ich weiß echt nicht, wie du auf wörter kommst


----------



## waldy (5 Oktober 2010)

> Wie so oft, habe ich nicht die geringste Ahnung, was mir obige, sinnfreie Aneinanderreihung von Wörtern sagen sollte ...


 - dann muss du noch ein bischen wachsen , bis du es verstanden hast.

waldy


----------



## MSB (5 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - dann muss du noch ein bischen wachsen , bis du es verstanden hast.



Oder du einfach vorm Programmieren eine wirklich fundierte Deutschausbildung machen.
Dabei gehts noch nicht mal um Rechtschreibung oder so einen Blödsinn, sondern zunächst mal um einen korrekten Satzbau.

Selbst wenn ich dir jetzt mal unterstellen würde, das du wirklich in der Lage bist, eine Maschine von A-Z zu Projektieren/Programmieren,
du könntest die Software noch nicht mal in einer annähernd verständlichen Weise dokumentieren,
was (fast) noch wichtiger als das eigentliche Programm ist.
Und von sonstigem "Käse", der als Doku notwendig ist (Betriebsanleitung und Co.) erst gar nicht zu reden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## PN/DP (6 Oktober 2010)

Hey waldy,

nimm den Mund nicht zu voll, sonst komme ich noch auf die Idee, Dir einen Praktikumsplatz bei mir in der nordöstlichsten Stadt Deutschlands anzubieten.
Ich habe hier einen Stapel Handzeichnungen von 2 SPS-Anlagen, die mal in EPLAN eingegeben werden müßten. Obwohl, dabei würdest Du ja nichts neues lernen. 
Vielleicht könntest Du mir auch helfen, aus "laufenden" SPS-Programmen die ganzen Bugs und Macken zu entfernen? Da lernst Du Sachen kennen, von denen Du 
in keinem SPS-Lehrgang jemals was hören wirst. Meistens braucht man da gar nicht viel programmieren, nur ein paar Änderungen an den richtigen Stellen ... 
(manchmal muß man aber auch den ganzen Müll wegschmeißen und komplett neu programmieren)
Es wäre vorteilhaft für Dich, wenn Du Fisch magst ... 

Wir sehen uns am Freitag in Bielefeld beim Forums-Stammtisch! 
Wer sich stark genug fühlt und waldy persönlich kennenlernen will, der kann gerne auch dahin kommen.

PS:
Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt keinen Flashmob ausgelöst - also: Bitte nur SPS-Fachpublikum! Und natürlich waldy.

Harald


----------



## vierlagig (6 Oktober 2010)

mensch harald, da haste den mund echt janz scheen foll jenommen ... der waldy wird entweder das praktikum machen oder dich in drei jahren noch darauf hinweisen, dass du ihn nicht wolltest und er deswegen noch nicht weiter ist... letzteres ist dabei das einfachere, man kann es ignorieren...

ich wünsch euch beiden jeden falls viel spaß, egal wie es ausgeht...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Oktober 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntest Du mir auch helfen, aus "laufenden" SPS-Programmen die ganzen Bugs und Macken zu entfernen? Da lernst Du Sachen kennen, von denen Du in keinem SPS-Lehrgang jemals was hören wirst. Meistens braucht man da gar nicht viel programmieren, nur ein paar Änderungen an den richtigen Stellen



Harald,

... welche Fischprodukte lassen wir künftig besser im Regal liegen?


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2010)

Oh Mensch Harald,

mein Doktor rät mir gerade die Ernährung um zu stellen (weniger Fleisch) und du erhöhst jetzt für mich das Risiko Fisch zu essen 

EPlan is ja noch ok, aber Debuggen von SPS-Programmen an Lebensmittelanlagen ...
Bei Waldys Sprachkenntnissen verwechselt er noch Dosierung mit Reinigung und ich bekomme statt Tomatensosse womöglich Reinigungsmittel auf meinen Hering.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## waldy (8 Oktober 2010)

@Blockmove

so lange auf Dose steht nicht drauf:


> Praktikantwaldy


 - kannst du ruhig Lebensmittel weiter kaufen 


gruß waldy


----------



## Nordischerjung (8 Oktober 2010)

Edit: hab mich verlesen


----------

